
Introduction to inotify - iuguy
http://www.linuxaria.com/article/introduction-inotify?lang=en
======
jmspring
inotify is a great service, but is is "lossy", in that you aren't guaranteed
to get a notification on every file. I have run into this while doing a large
number of small file/directory updates. So, if you are designing apps like
backup utilities and need to be aware of all file updates, factor that into
your planning/design of your apps.

